# 2-14-'09 Storm Pics



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Some pics working with Dan K's this past storm, didn't have time to get out of the truck to take any..


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

What year truck and what size were you in. O and nice pics


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

curious if you did the whole lot with trucks or some machinery also? looks good size for just trucks


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

It's a 2009 GMC 3500 with only 400 miles, and a Boss 9'2" plow. We did the whole lot with trucks, two 3500's. We normally have a loader.


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Can you get some pics of the truck from outside??


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

nice stuff i got the same plow but that looks like a poly not steel?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Enzo;753098 said:


> nice stuff i got the same plow but that looks like a poly not steel?


Its a poly V you have the VXT.
Nice pictures.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah good call


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice pics. The suicide knob is nice also. Never seen one that clamps to any round spot on the wheel. Always seen ones with a base that had 3 "legs" on it that mounted on a cross bar for the wheel.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great pic's,, we need more snow around here.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comment! I will try and get some pics at work today. This isn't my equipment, it's Dan K's. I just work for him on the side!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

where did you get that knob.. ive been lookin for one for a long time


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pics and setup...

what are you..13?


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure where the knob came from, no I turned 17 this past December..


----------



## normplow (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the mirrors.


----------



## kegz_lawn (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey, we have an 09 chevy 2500 with the same v-plow it is sweet. It is red, waht about yours.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

White with a green dump beds. He has two 10' and 12' dump bed..


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That's a long push for a truck. How much snow did you have?

I have never thought of mounting the convex mirrors there, seems like a good idea.


----------

